# Hooptech Clamp or ICTCS for Tajima Neo?



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

I ordered a Hooptech Slim Line Clamp for my Tajima Neo, thinking that the ICTCS was only for multi-head machines, but now I hear of others using the ICTCS with the Tajima Neo. 

The ICTCS seems that it would be easier to use since it can be used without removing the machine's arms (whereas the Slim Line seems to need the machine arms removed first).

For those of you with a Tajima Neo, do you prefer the Hooptech Slim Line Clamp or the ICTCS? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## moondane (Nov 27, 2006)

I know it's been a while since you posted, but I just saw your question.

I have the slim line. The advantage is that you can keep it on as you turn the machine on and not ruin your machine. For me that works because I know I'm always rushing around and doing stupid things like that.  It takes me 3 minutes (if that) to switch back/forth. 
If you are the more careful type I would look at what which system has window sizes you would use most and go with that.

Judy in NH


----------



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Judy,

Thanks for the advice. Actually, I did purchase the Slim Line but then returned it for the ICTCS2. I actually can leave it on since the needles do not hit the clamp when the machine turns on. It does seem a bit cumbersome to get fabric into and out of it, but it certainly makes hooping backpacks easier! Thanks again!

Diane


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I use Fast Frames and it does a great job with backpacks and you don't have to worry about where "extra material" goes as much since you don't have a clamp to come down on it.


----------



## moondane (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Diane,
That's interesting. I have the SlimLine2 for my Neo and have been considering getting the smaller size. 
So if I get the ICTCS it won't hit the needle bars when I turn the machine on???? That's great news! Thanks.
Judy


----------



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Judy,

I have the ICTCS II and a NEO II, and no, it does not hit when I turn the machine on. 


Diane


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I know this is a really old post, but thought I should comment. I have a Tajima Neo II. I have both the icTCS I and II clamps. On the icTCS II, when I first got it, I forgot to adjust it to my machine. After my first use, I was moving the pantogram back to remove it and bumped the inside from of the clamp on the front of my needle bar. It took me 2 days and several calls to a tech to get my machine straightened out. Luckily I did not break a recripricator. I have also forgotten to take the clamp off before I turned my machine off and have hit the clamp, which didn't do any damage but scared me pretty bad. I do love the cap back clamp for the icTCS I . In the spring, I do a lot of cap backs and with that clamp can crank them out pretty fast. I can do about 3 teams in less than a hour. But, I have also noticed that I'm getting more wobble in my right arm since I started using the clamp. I am really careful clamping it up and down because I'm afraid I'm starting to bend that arm. I always wonder if the clamps are interchangable between the 2, but can't really tell for sure. I would be nice if they were because I love my cap back clamp, which isn't available in the Slimline. 

So, that said, I have mixed opinions. I have thought about selling my big clamp and getting the Slimline instead. I've been looking for a used one, but have not seen one. They often have used icTCS clamps on Equip-Used.com. So, does that tell you something. Those who have the Slimline clamps are hanging on to them, while not some much on the icTCS clamps.

Thanks,
Alisa


----------



## moondane (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,
I have same machine. I own ICTCS I and II and the Slimline clamp sets. I originally bought the Slimline clamp because of all the things you described. However, after using both for a few years, I've changed my tune. 
I keep the Slimline clamp because I need the long narrow clamp that only comes on the Slimline. Otherwise, I like the other clamps better. I don't need to remove the arms to set up like I do for the Slimline. The alignment markings on the ICTCS, that aren't on the Slimline, make hooping much quicker. The only time I use the Slimline is if I don't have the right size clamp in the ICTCS style.
I have my machine setting to "Initialize" OFF all the time. That way I don't have to worry about what I have on my machine when I turn it on. 
I don't know if I really answered your question but HTH.
Judy


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

Judy,

I love my icTCS I, but generally only use the cap back clamp to put numbers or names on the backs of ball caps. I have the 2.5x4 and the 4.5x4.5, but rarely use them. On the icTCS II, I only have the 7.5x6 clamp. I get a lot of flagging when stitching within about 1.5 to 2" of any of the sides, especially the front, but in the middle of the clamp, no problem. I followed instructions on setting the clamp for my machine, but I still feel like maybe I have it set just a tad too high. Because I bumped my bobbin arm the first time I used it (when backing the pantogram to remove it), I get really nervous when using this clamp, but have used it to do some cheer bags which came out really nice. It's time to get my machine serviced, so I think I'll get my tech to check my clamps to see if I have the right. 

Thanks,
Alisa


----------

